# Hurt, Pain, and Agony



## froth14 (Aug 19, 2008)

Did anyone else here participate? It was ridiculously hot by the end, but a great route, well supported, and for a good cause. The guys at BMCC know how to set up. Sagebrush Ribs and sides _and_ Subway? Awesome! 

Me and a few of my riding buddies rode and there are two write-ups HERE and HERE


----------

